# Comfortable Chefs Shoes



## shoesy

I'm on a search for comfortable all-day chefs shoes.
I'm thinking of picking up some Dankso or Sanita clogs but want to ask for opinions and recommendations for comfortable chefs shoes.
What do you wear? what do you recommend?

Here's a post I came across recommending the following comfortable chefs shoes for standing all day on concrete or hard surfaces:
Comfortable Chefs Shoes

What do you think?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## mrmexico25

hehe I'm actually encountering the same problem now.  I've always just worn regular tennis shoes, but have decided now that I'm an owner, my appearance will need to be more professional.  My mom bought me a pair of no slip all black shoes for cooking, but they're too narrow (I guess I have wide feet), and they hurt already.  I'll be keeping an eye on this post so I can get some ideas too!  Good thinking!


----------



## cheflayne

Birkenstock London with a non-slip sole

Croc bistro with a non slip sole


----------



## willbkool

I wear the Dansko unisex clogs, they were comfortable from day 1. A podiatrist I know told me to alternate betwen shoes everyday, so I have several pair. I have a pair of lace up Danskos that they no longer make, those were comfortable for all day wearing as well.


----------



## bigpatcooking

I dought a pair of Klogs Boca Black for class and I love them. Over 300lbs and I can stand in them all day. klogs.com


----------



## thomas rhee

I've tried all sorts of kitchen shoes and the ones that I kept coming back to over and over and the ones I prefer to this day are Dansko Karl for a heelless solution and the Professional for a heeled version.

Comfortable, supportive and non-slip, it allows me to stand up all day long with minimal fatigue.


----------



## culinarywhizkid

The most comfortable shoes that I have worn are Mozo. They seem to be durable and my feet never hurt while wearing them.


----------



## petemccracken

Hm, first post and it is promoting, and from a "culinary student" no less, interesting, very interesting.

Especially as these seem to be celebrity chef shoes, sounds like a marketing ploy to me.


----------



## southpoleman69

i got a piar of mozo shoes included in tuition, 3 years ago, and i just now ordered new ones, mozo slip ons. Mine are fine, just starting to rip around the edges, from 5-6 day work and school week for the past 3 years. Id say they are pretty sturdy and worthy of purchasing


----------



## chefedb

What may be comfortable to one is maybe not cofortable to all, Why not go to a shoe store and try them on ,NOT ON A FOOD SITE.

ENOUGH ALREADY.


----------



## mrmexico25

Damn...It's a totally appropriate post. If you don't like it, stick to the "professional chefs only" segment. God there are so many whiners on this site.../img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif


----------



## Iceman




----------



## chefedb

Again mexico! whatever be it beginner or pro it's a food sight> Read the title CHEF TALK not clothes or shoe talk.


----------



## mrmexico25

So chef DB, since this is a food site, all the threads about Cuisinart food processors and kitchen aid stand mixers must be inappropriate too since they're inedible.  NO MORE THREADS ABOUT CUTLERY GUYS!  YOU CANT EAT KNIVES! RAWR >_<

It's a product related to working in the kitchen.  Just because you dont care about what kind of shoes to wear, doesn't make it irrelevant for this forum.  Some people like to have a frame of reference before going blind shopping for a $40 pair of shoes, so why not ask?


----------



## willbkool

I agree with mrmexico, being on your feet all day is part of a chef's job. And comfortable shoes are a must. I don't know of too many brick and mortar stores that carry a wide selection of kitchen shoes that you can try on different pairs. So, opinions can be very valuable, especially as Danskos and the like are usually above $100.


----------



## chefedb

Cuisinart and mixers are food tools, as is cutlery. Can you chop or mix in a shoe? Or perhaps in your operation you can sell or serve shoes Maybe you can  more power to you. To each his own opinion.You are entitled to yours and me to mine. Thats what makes AMERICA GREAT Mr. Mexico.


----------



## Iceman

_*OK.*_ _So I put the term_ *"SHOES"* _in_ _the_ *SEARCH-BAR.* Here's what came up: 
[h1]Search Results for "shoes"[/h1]

[h3]shoes[/h3]
Check out this thread. The topic has been addressed in that thread at some length. Short...
In Forum: Food & Cooking Questions and Discussion
Replies: 1 | Started: Aug 24, 2011 at 3:00 pm | Last Post: Aug 24, 2011 at 9:28 pm

[h3]Shoes?[/h3]
I had the $55 shoes for crews clogs that were insanely comfortable but only lasted me a couple...
In Forum: Cooking Equipment
Replies: 24 | Started: Jun 7, 2009 at 6:49 am | Last Post: Jul 11, 2009 at 12:25 pm

[h3]Shoes[/h3]
So I could not find a thread on this. I am tall and have big feet. I wanted to get a pair of...
In Forum: Professional Chefs Forum
Replies: 10 | Started: Jan 12, 2008 at 7:03 pm | Last Post: Jan 14, 2008 at 10:15 pm

[h3]Shoes[/h3]
Hi there, For all of you know know the 18 hour days very well. What is the most comfortable...
In Forum: Food & Cooking Questions and Discussion
Replies: 15 | Started: Aug 17, 2003 at 12:48 pm | Last Post: Sep 12, 2003 at 3:15 pm

[h3]Shoes[/h3]
Im sure this topic has been brought up a few times before - I tried going back a few pages and...
In Forum: Cooking Equipment
Replies: 1 | Started: Sep 24, 2003 at 7:16 pm | Last Post: Sep 24, 2003 at 9:22 pm

[h3]Breathable shoes[/h3]
i have berkies and all i do is spray them out with the hose when they stink. pretty simple to...
In Forum: Professional Chefs Forum
Replies: 4 | Started: Sep 18, 2011 at 8:33 pm | Last Post: Sep 19, 2011 at 5:47 pm

[h3]cooking shoes[/h3]
/What are the best shoes for a chef to wear? Moving this to the equipment forum, and also...
In Forum: Cooking Equipment
Replies: 4 | Started: Jun 21, 2011 at 7:06 pm | Last Post: Jul 5, 2011 at 4:20 am

[h3]Comfortable Chefs Shoes[/h3]
I agree with mrmexico, being on your feet all day is part of a chef's job. And comfortable...
In Forum: Culinary Schools \ Culinary Students
Replies: 14 | Started: Jan 12, 2012 at 4:41 am | Last Post: Today at 11:30 am

[h3]Question on shoes.[/h3]
I'm not too happy with my Danskos at the moment. While the footbed is in amazing shape after...
In Forum: Culinary Schools \ Culinary Students
Replies: 5 | Started: Jul 4, 2010 at 7:59 pm | Last Post: Jul 6, 2010 at 5:16 pm

[h3]Chef Shoes!!![/h3]
That's good to know. Maybe I'll check that place out in SoHo. The shoes I have feel comfortable...
In Forum: Culinary Schools \ Culinary Students
Replies: 8 | Started: Aug 28, 2009 at 7:15 am | Last Post: Sep 19, 2009 at 7:25 am

_That's Just the *FIRST PAGE ..... of SEVENTY-TWO(72).*_

_If anyone thinks it's really so all important to complain about_ *THIS THREAD*, _then go make yourselves useful ..._ *COMPLAIN ABOUT ALL THE REST ON THOSE OTHER THREADS.*

Knock your socs off, so to speak.


----------



## mrmexico25

Amen Ice Man. 

Chef DB:  After that last post I'm starting to believe you're carrying on arguing just for the sake of arguing.  Also, you've totally deterred this thread for what it's original purpose was (which was kitchen related) into a bickering match and issue of pride (which has NOTHING to do with cooking).  Lord...


----------



## cheflayne

> After that last post I'm starting to believe you're carrying on arguing just for the sake of arguing. Also, you've totally deterred this thread for what it's original purpose was (which was kitchen related) into a bickering match and issue of pride (which has NOTHING to do with cooking)


I am confused here...and what is it exactly that you're doing?


----------



## mrmexico25

Nothing, I'm certainly done with this thread.  That's for sure.


----------



## chefedb

Since you have been on this site less then a then a month, I can't blame you. This whole site was originated by a chef for chefs, cooks, foodies  and all those interested in food or the culinary arts. We have had people on here on many occassions talk about everything but.

I came on here because I felt a link with a bunch of people who were interested in food, its makeup, preperation, presentation and consumption.. I am not looking for an argument, but am looking to see this site stay in its original concept, and am not interested in other sites or what they do or permit.


----------



## foodpump

Hang on there a sec you guys,

It is a valid question and thread.

It's just that I HATE the word "Best"

As in, "what's the best knife? Or best car?  Or "best" wine?

Thing is, everyone's feet  are different.  Some can walk barefoot for years on cement and smile, others can't.

DO NOT compare yourself with hospital staff, or any other profession.  Cooks are a bit different in that they can, and do, stand for hours in the same spot.  Huge difference as opposed to walking for hours down hallways.  

After almost 30 years in this biz, my feet are royally messed  up.  Can't wear clogs or birkenstocks because I have to wear custom orthotics.  Can't wear any shoe that flexes laterally--that is,if I hold the toe in one hand and the heel in the other and can twist the shoe.  This shoe will not give any support to the orthotic.  Vinyl, rubber,or plastic shoes are out--feet sweat and the afore mentioned materials stink after a while.

Absolutley, dead out, refuse to entertain  ANY staff who wears wood soled clogs in my kitchen.

Heavy boots with heavy soles are also not entertained, alot of crud gets trapped in the "treads" of the sole and gets deposited all over the place.

Stee toed boots belong on the construction site, and boots are difficult and time consuming to remove if you need to get them off in a hurry---like when you spill hot water or oil all over them.

There is no "Best" shoe.....


----------



## just jim

I wore Birkie London's with the non-slip sole for years.

Wide enough for my gunboats and very comfortable.

Had a pair break down on me quickly, causing terrible foot problems.

Switched to Kingston McKnights last year and couldn't be happier.


----------



## Iceman

Lehigh Steel Toe Service Oxford $80.99 I got them for <$10 otd @ the _Goodwill_ store.


----------



## colonelsandburg

I wear crocs bistro clogs.  They're only forty bux, last a long time, have a great non slip tread, and you can put em through the dishwasher.


----------



## petemccracken

One thing to consider...you are only issued one pair of feet and they have to last you for 60, 70, or more years. They are not, at least presently, replaceable.


----------



## kitchenanimal

you have made a rude comment this totally pertains to the culinary world i am also looking for a new brand of shoes and am a very busy person i live in Sonoma Valley and need to go out of town to try on shoes having a better idea and asking the experience of others greatly reduces the time i need to spend weeding threw deferent shoe brands. we all need quality shoes excellence

Begins with foundation. Excellence from the ground up makes wonderful food. If you don't like this discussion why are you reading it? Let people who need info that will better there culinary life get it.


----------



## chefwh

Yeah, I always wash my feet in the same place as my dishes.


----------



## chefwh

Hey! Mozos have some pretty sick designs. I just ordered the red skull work shoes. I'll let you know what I think.


----------

